# need to highlight scanned pdf files



## margs (Mar 17, 2002)

I run a Max OSX. I can scan PDF files with my Epson V300 Photo but can't highlight any of that text, I put the scanner into PDF and text mode. When receiving documents I can highlight certain texts for copy and paste but not from my own scanned files. 
Can anyone suggest what I need to be able to perform this task? 
Thanks so much.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Have you produced PDFs from your scanner before that you could select text. (From YOUR scans, not just any PDF)?

I ask because there are different PDFs versions and features to each and that the PDF generation from your scanner drivers is likely not capable of making editable PDFs. (It would have OCR features if it does)

If your printer does't OCR, you'll likely need a 3rd party application like Acrobat or PDFpenPro.

Apparently Google also has a method for uploading PDFs that they will do OCR on it, but it produces HTML from what I read, but might be helpful.


----------



## margs (Mar 17, 2002)

I'm sorry to have taken this long to reply but I had an out of town family emergency. 
No I have never tried to highlight any other PDF scans I have made. 
I just looked at my choices in Text, B/W and color and there is no OCR feature. 
It is just that I am lazy and have four pages of subjects I would like to look up on Google and didn't want to have to retype each one. If I could have copied then separately it would have made it so much easier. 
I will look into the Google offer as it is only for my own use and if I can find what I want in the HTML I might use it. 
I used to have a pc and Acrobat Reader (not sure if that had an editable PDF) but I checked in 'Spotlight' on this Mac and I get nothing so obviously don't have it. 
Perhaps I will look and see if Acrobat has a free version that might work for my Mac and me. ???
I do appreciate your help and will see what I can come up with. I'll let you know what I have done when it happens.
Thank you so much Headrush.
Margs


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Yes you can get Acrobat Reader for OS X for free, but that is only a reader. Acrobat is a different product.


----------

